# Points Sticking on Well Pump Switch?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok Points keep sticking on out Well Pump Switch,previous Owner said he had this problem.Last time I tapped the Points broke them lose,sprayed with WD40,been months since last had this problem.

Thing is there is no Pressure Guage  I'm thinking they have just replaced Switch,leave at Factory Setting.Thinking if I put in a Guage should eleminated this problem?

Not really wanting to mess with extending the Pipe and all for the Guage.Is there and easier fix to this problem or just put the Guage in?

big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I am only familiar with a well pump on the surface with a sandpoint well. This has a pressure switch that turns the pump on at a certain pressure and off at a higher pressure. The actual switch is a set of points that look like two sets of points in an old car. There are adjustments for the cut in and out pressures. A pump can only produce just so much pressure. The adjustment for shutting off the pump at the higher pressure may be set higher than the pump can produce so it never shuts off. If you nudge the switch it will sometimes shut off. Sounds like what you are experiencing. 

Google the switch manufacturer and see if you can get instructions for adjusting the pressure at which the pump shuts off. Adjust the switch for a pressure a bit below the highest pressure the pump can produce. Be wery wery careful not to touch any live parts with the wrench.

If you have to replace the switch be aware that they come in several different pressure ranges. Get the range off the old pump and replace it with one that exactly matches. They are cheap. I think the last one I bought was about $10.

Good luck and remember, If you are caught or killed we will dissavow any knowledge of your actions.





Good luck.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Not sure if I understand. Can you try to bunish the contacts by passing a fine sandpaper or cloth through the contacts. With power off of course. No cost to try.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A gauge wouldn't make any difference in the switch operation

You might try checking the hose from the water line to the switch to make sure it's not blocked, and use a Silicone Lube on the switch itself


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Rockpile

Remove the pressure switch. In the fitting in the bottom of the switch the small hole is clogged. Also look at where the pressure switch is mounted and the hole maybe clogged also. Clean both areas out and reassemble. Everything should start working as per normal. PS do not file the points!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

The points sticking might only be is a symptom. There might be some crud in the pressure-sensing port, making the diaphragm not behave the way it should. Do you have a filter in-line before the switch?

The gauge is just to satisfy your curiosity. It doesn't affect the operation of the switch. Can be a handy thing to have, though, when you're trying to troubleshoot. Like having an oil pressure gauge in the car. Not necessary, but can certainly help avert catastrophy.

And like Nimrod said, a switch is pretty cheap. My shop sells two pressure ranges of switch: 30/50 and 40/60. The lower number is the pressure at which the switch kicks on. The higher number of the pair is when it shuts off.

You sure you don't have a leak somewhere? Maybe underground where you wouldn't notice it right off? This is where the gauge would come in handy.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I would try cleaning the points with light grit sandpaper nail file. I use wd40 for lube as well. 

Pressure gauge wont affect pressure, but does let you know what is going on so for me it is worth the investment.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Another input to my earlier reply. If the screen or foot valve and jet is clogged the pump may not be making enough pressure for the pressure switch to reach the cut out pressure. Worn impellers can also reduce pump pressure. I seldom work sandpoint wells and rarely think about the faults of such.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

If the contacts are sticking together then arcing across them is the culprit. Check connections, verify voltage. Low voltage can cause amp pull to sky rocket. Also if you clean the contacts use nothing rougher than a normal piece of paper. Anything else will ruin them.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Robotron said:


> If the contacts are sticking together then arcing across them is the culprit. Check connections, verify voltage. Low voltage can cause amp pull to sky rocket. Also if you clean the contacts use nothing rougher than a normal piece of paper. Anything else will ruin them.


Dollar Bills work great. Just enough roughness to get the job done.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

An accurate gauge is what you use to set the switch cut in and cut out points. If they have stuck and needed cleaning I would not trust them again but would replace it for the cost of the switch. It should be under $20.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Gianni said:


> An accurate gauge is what you use to set the switch cut in and cut out points. If they have stuck and needed cleaning I would not trust them again but would replace it for the cost of the switch. It should be under $20.


Ditto
Also most anti back flow devices have a plug to tap into the pressure side. That may be used for the gauge.
Having a gauge is a biggie because you want know and controll the max pressure (pump cut off point) and pump cut on point.
If not its an easy add on to add a nipple/tee/gauge on one and switch on the other outlet .

You never know your system could be running on too much pressure or worse low pressure which means the shower won't be able to wash off the funk.
:bouncy: :whistlin:

I know you enjoy a giggle Rock
jim


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree with using fine sandpaper or better yet Emery Cloth.
The points are sticking together because they have been arching, and has nothing to do with the points being "sticky" WD would not help that at all. The Points itself must be cleaned up so they are not black and dirty. THAT is why they are sticking. There could even be on one side of the points even a "lip" starting to form from the other side. Clean them up and that will cure the problem of them sticking together.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok they have been sticking for years I would say with all the Old Switches in the House.Like I say I sprayed these over a year ago and no problem until the other day.Sprayed them and Good so far.

I never have had pressure I thought we should have but no way of knowing without Guage.

big rockpile


----------



## okra man (Jan 11, 2012)

Big rockpile---- i have over thirty years experince as a welldriller speaking from experince no amout of filing or sanding will work only temperary fix what will eventuly will happen you will burn up your pump and thats not cheap to do so 16.00 for a set of points is cheapear than a 1000.00 bucks to replace apump dont worry about a pressuare gauge


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Is the pump short cycling? That is, is it going on and off rather fast? That will burn pressure switch points. Is the wire to the pump of the correct size?

If the pressure tank is not large enough or there is not enough air in the pressure tank it will short cycle.


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

figure on a new switch at least once a year and stop overthinking. They are cheap, easy to replace, available. Plenty of truly serious stuff to worry about on a farm. That's not amongst them....Joe


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There is differently Something wrong if a person is replacing those switches every year~!!!
I have been here 15 years and Only Replaced the Pressure Switch ONCE.!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

DANG I thought he made a come back.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Me too, Dave


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi I just virtually stopped in to check on him. I had a virtual extra pressure stitch so I virtually replaced it while I was here. Have to keep virtually up until he gets back. It looks like it virtually took care of it. 

Get back soon. This too shall pass.


----------



## SimpleMan1958 (Feb 8, 2021)

Fellas. Another reason that points blister, then stick, on a pressure switch for a shallow-well pump is that the well--or in my case, cistern--runs low. Once the water gets to 2" or lower, the pump keeps running. And if this happens while all are asleep, in the morning you'll have a running pump, hot at the impeller housing, and stuck points. Replace pressure switch is the only option. And in 2021, a Square D switch runs about $35.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Ok Points keep sticking on out Well Pump Switch,previous Owner said he had this problem.Last time I tapped the Points broke them lose,sprayed with WD40,been months since last had this problem.
> 
> Thing is there is no Pressure Guage  I'm thinking they have just replaced Switch,leave at Factory Setting.Thinking if I put in a Guage should eleminated this problem?
> 
> ...


The gage doesn't have anything to do with the pressure switch. It lets you see what the pressure is, but it doesn't control the switch. I keep an extra switch on the shelf above the pressure tank. They are cheap, and it takes less than ten minutes to replace.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Zombie thread, ten years old.


----------

